# best material for fender flaps



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The past couple of days have been the first days in a really long time with significant rain and no lightning (so I've been commuting in it). Last night on my ride home, after an entire day of rain, I got to see my fenders really work. The road spray absolutely soaked my shoes because I don't have a flap at the end of my front fender.

All I've got in my garage are old tubes, and I know those are going to be too light to offer much protection. The wind will be enough to blow them out of the way.

What would be some better material to use for this purpose?


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I haven't tried it, but maybe cruise the recycling bins for a sturdy jug from laundry soap or something like that.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtbxplorer said:


> I haven't tried it, but maybe cruise the recycling bins for a sturdy jug from laundry soap or something like that.


if only my town recycled plastic


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Yikes!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Suggestions:

1. Milk jug (I have used to good effect on the front of the rear fender to get down below the BB and rotate the rear of the fender down, Gallon jug would be better, but quart should work.

2. Old bicycle fender (maybe LBS has a damaged one you can take a section from, to get the end of the front fender well below the pedals.

3. Leather: I salvaged the tongues out of a pair of my wife's boots, sewed/glued them back to back, waterproofed them with boot water proofing. It worked well enough but would have benefitted from a longer front fender:



4. You could buy a piece of leather from a fabric/hobby store.

5. Buy a leather one from Velo-Orange.com or PeterWhiteCycles.com

BrianMc


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I wouldn`t think aluminum from a turkey pan is the best, but somebody just did that and seems to like it. The velcro part of his plan looks pretty neat to me.
Bicycle Touring: Forum: Tips and Tricks: #489: "Hot Dollar, no tools needed mudflap", posted by Graham Smith on Sat 15 Sep 2012 02:34 (US/Pacific)


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I was thinking an old tire would be about the right stiffness.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Buy the right length fenders?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ N+1 man, N+1.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

leeboh said:


> Buy the right length fenders?


my fenders are about as long as you can buy off the shelf.



I want more length for the front to keep my feet dry.

I don't have any tires I'm willing to cannibalize, but that turkey pan option looks interesting. If I don't have any plastic jugs around the house I can find, I might try that one out. Thanks for the suggestions, folks.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

MY planet bike cascadias work good, they are about level with the bottom of the chainring. For my DIY projects, I like plastic house siding or coroplast, that plastic stuff that looks like corrugated cardboard.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

leeboh said:


> MY planet bike cascadias work good, they are about level with the bottom of the chainring. For my DIY projects, I like plastic house siding or coroplast, that plastic stuff that looks like corrugated cardboard.


mine, too.

around here, water pools all over the place so you're riding through a lot of puddles. we have significant urban flooding issues and you get a lot of upsplash or a wake from where the tire is cutting through the puddle. that's what the mudflap is for.

I had a thought...I wonder about finding some cheap silicone bakeware at the dollar store. It's flexible and heavy like the leather...but won't require waterproofing.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

waterproof bike boots????


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hit up your local lowes or home depot, garden/flower bed edging is fairly rigid light abs plastic thats still flexible

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr.vance (Oct 19, 2007)

A piece cut from a gallon milk jug and some duct tape have worked for me for years.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

JPS2345 said:


> Hit up your local lowes or home depot, garden/flower bed edging is fairly rigid light abs plastic thats still flexible
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


oo, good suggestion. I have some of that in the shed.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jeffscott said:


> waterproof bike boots????


oh yes, that's a brilliant idea. I can avoid getting wet from the rain so I can steam my feet in sweat.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

I know you're tring to save a few but Nothing beats the real thing.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> oh yes, that's a brilliant idea. I can avoid getting wet from the rain so I can steam my feet in sweat.


MEC Cycling Shoe Covers (Unisex) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

Course you live in a place where it is always hot.....lots of people live where a cold rain happens...

Geez the morning temp here rarely gets above 15C...I can still ride my winter boots in the summer....

Betcha some out there can make use of the tip


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

S_Trek said:


> I know you're tring to save a few but Nothing beats the real thing.


Does someone make "the real thing?" Care to share a link or two?


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> Does someone make "the real thing?" Care to share a link or two?


Fenders - Cap's Westwood Cycle, Greater Vancouver's choice for all your cycling needs since 1932.

There are a few on this page if you scroll down.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

NateHawk said:


> Does someone make "the real thing?" Care to share a link or two?


Or perhaps these

Electrabike Online Store | Bike Parts and Accessories


----------



## apheod (Sep 3, 2012)

the SKS longboards are awesome for this. i love mine, i look forward to wet weather


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Vinyl. I have a set of these.
:: BUDDY FLAPS :: 

They work well with fenders of the correct length.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Vinyl. I have a set of these.
> :: BUDDY FLAPS :: *
> 
> They work well with fenders of the correct length.


I like the reflective ones they have.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

NateHawk said:


> I like the reflective ones they have.


I have yet to see a fender set that adding a flap would not improve the protection.

I use polyethylene sheet to make extensions. Basically the same stuff as used for lightweight 3-ring binder covers.

For a front commuter fender I cut a "beaver tail" shape ~4" wide and long enough to fit 3" into the fender and reach ~1" from the ground. No spray reaches your feet.

Like my rear flap to be well below axle height.

Similar to the Buddy Flaps but wider/rounder.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Another source for pre made flaps:

Leather Mud Flap, Hand Cut - Hardware - Fenders - Accessories

BrianMc


----------

